# O bought a new Autoworld Mustang today



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought this Autoworld T-jet '69 Mustang today and boy is it fast!IT even has a magnet on the bottom,Not bad for 12 bucks w/Hobby lobby coupon!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks better in your picture than it does in AW's! :lol: The Boss and Mach1 bodies are still at the top of my AW/JL list of offerings.. They really did a great job with detailing them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree!The detailing is very well done as is the bodywork!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, the red flamed one looks way better than any of the other versions!

Congrats.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto- Philo !
FWIW- I bought my First modern AW T-jet today from a Train Shop, also for $12.00 ! It's got the Neo magnet and the latest gearing. Mine is a Release 7- Red & White '68 Camaro with White Flames. I have two positive comments on my car. 
#1)- I actually was able to REMOVE the flames ! Which I read about doing here on HT, I think Bill Hall(?) posted about using warm water and his finger nail, I did the same, and used some Dawn Dish soap as well, it took about an hour of scratching, but they all came off without damage to the base paint. One thing I noticed is, the flames are actually decals, but then AW clear coats over them.
#2)- Dang it, but this is Now the fastest T-jet I own ! On my Dragstrip, I see it's all about the Neo traction magnet preventing Wheelspin, so this chassis always gets a massive holeshot ! I do note however, that all my Fastest T-Jets are quickly gaining on this car in the top end, but there isn't enough track before the Traps to catch it. Maybe if I had a Scale Bonneville salts flats, my other T-Jets would beat it ? LOL !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope, not me Ralph.

I use a can opener and follow it up with a garden rake. 

Cant remember who come up with the finner nail trick...?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the flames but it is just about as fast as an xtraction car for sure!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Positive news....*



philo426 said:


> I bought this Autoworld T-jet '69 Mustang today and boy is it fast!IT even has a magnet on the bottom,Not bad for 12 bucks w/Hobby lobby coupon!


and it is one of their better castings... Now if they could just release some *new* body styles to compliment their better running chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

philo426 said:


> I bought this Autoworld T-jet '69 Mustang today and boy is it fast!IT even has a magnet on the bottom,Not bad for 12 bucks w/Hobby lobby coupon!


Yes, but how does the Petty Charger stack up vs. the Mustang?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe it was Randy at Hilltop who made the decal discovery on an el camino de-flaming.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe Petty Charger is a TYco HP7 so it is faster and holds the track better it being a more advanced design.Still compared to an original Tjet with skinnies it(The Autoworld Mustang) is vastly superior.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Love those Hobby Lobby 40% off coupons. I picked up the AW drag strip for just over $90 with the coupon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fair notice.look around for Big O tires and their associated tires stores across the nation. they have a drag track from Auto World with built in return lane, 26 feet of track and four (4) cars for about $90.00


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Travis..do I know you? I know your name, and of course the diecast club, but not sure if we've ever met in person or not.  I'm down here in SA. Also a member of South Texas Diecast, have been since it was started. 
Email me if ya want to. I can help you out quite a bit with slot drag racing. 
[email protected]
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, sounds like I'm gonna have to make a trip to central TX.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe it was Randy at Hilltop who made the decal discovery on an el camino de-flaming.


:thumbsup: Thanks for the correction, i knew it was SOMEBODY here


----------

